#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Com se configura PPPoe em moden cisco 877

## tarius

Estou com um moden Cisco 877 que não consigo fazelo funcionar de manira alguma, quam uso ele em bridge, e tento discar meu ADSL (Oi Velox) Recebo a mensagem de login e senha incorretos, na verdade queria fazer-lo funcionar em modulo router se se ele funcionaar em bridge ja adiantaria minha vida bastante.

Vou deixar minhas configuracões logo a baixo pra que alguem com mas esperiência que eu possa dar uma olhada.

Desde de já grato!




> no service pad
> service tcp-keepalives-in
> service tcp-keepalives-out
> service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
> service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
> service password-encryption
> service sequence-numbers
> !
> hostname ADSL_ROUTER
> ...

----------


## herlon2008

Estou postando uma das configurações que fiz e funcionou legal, ela tinha uma serie de config de VPNS o qual retirei e não fiz uma revisão, mas deve lhe servir. 

Current configuration : 2320 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname xxxxxxxx
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
ip subnet-zero
!
ip cef
vpdn enable
!
bba-group pppoe global
!
!
interface Ethernet0
description *** LAN INTERNA ***
ip address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 255.255.255.0
ip nat inside
ip virtual-reassembly
!
interface Ethernet1
description *** Rede WAN ***
no ip address
duplex auto
pppoe enable
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface FastEthernet1
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet2
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet3
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet4
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface Dialer1
description *** Conexao PPPoE ***
ip address negotiated
ip mtu 1492
ip nat outside
no ip virtual-reassembly
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
ppp authentication pap callin
ppp pap sent-username xxxxx password 0 xxxxx
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
control-plane
!
line con 0
password xxxxxxxxx
login
no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password xxxxxxxxx
login
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
end

----------


## ronaldoasc

interface ATM0
no ip address
no atm ilmi-keepalive
dsl operating-mode auto 
no shut
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
description $ES_WAN$
no snmp trap link-status
pvc 0/33 
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
description $FW_INSIDE$
ip address 10.75.20.45 255.255.255.0
ip nat inside
ip virtual-reassembly
ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
no shut
!
interface Dialer0
description $FW_OUTSIDE$
ip address negotiated
ip mtu 1452
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
dialer-group 1
ppp authentication pap callin
ppp pap sent-username [email protected] password 0 7112345678
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
access-list 1 permit 10.75.20.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit

----------


## emsfalcao

Perdoem a ignorância, mas conde eu insiro essa configurações, estou apanhando muito para configurar um modem desses. Alguém teria a configuração dele para bridge?

----------


## tofoli29

Amigo você coloca esses parâmetro em telnet. Executar>telnet para abrir. 
Então é só digitar isso se seu cisco tem as configurações de fabrica.
o 10.10.10.1 
login: cisco
senha: cisco
*Router> enable* // entra modo privilegiado, caso exista senha, basta digitá-la
Pronto agora é só adicionar os parâmetros.

----------

